# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  Site Collection

## karimi84

باسلام
چگونه می توان فهمید چه Site Collection  در webapplication وجود دارد

----------


## yazd_alireza

داخل صفحه اصلی *Central  Administration* بر روی لینک* Application Management*کلیک کن
در صفحه ای که باز میشه روی لینک*  View  all site collections* کلیک کن داخل صفحه ای که باز میشه میتونی site collection های مربوط به هر web application را مشاهده نمایی.

موفق باشی

----------

